# Every Villager Ever Removed (Who Should've Returned?)



## Fjoora (May 7, 2013)

We all have villagers we wish would have returned.
I believe I have a list of every villager ever left behind.
Who do you miss?

Here's a link to the image of the full list (names are in Japanese though).
http://i203.photobucket.com/albums/aa117/rikufaxel/25034f8c_zps4cd8f514.png
_EDIT: Champ the Monkey is not on this list, as I think the list was pre-City Folk.  This list is also missing Bow the Robot Dog, Meow the Robot Cat and Pierre the Clown Cat._

Personally, I would love to see *Stella the Sheep* come back!


Also, I wish *Tarou the Wolf *actually made it into an English Version as well as *Monpe the Squirrel*!

Here's a list of their description and names in order (Sorry if I made any mistakes, it was rushed):


Spoiler



Pink (M) Elephant: Paolo
Golden Island (F) Elephant: Elina
Grey Island (M) Wolf: Dobbie
Orange Island (M) Pig: Pigleg
Blue & Yellow (F) Chicken: Rhoda
Brown Island (F) Chicken: Plucky
Green (M) Frog: Tad
Brown Island (F) Cub: June
Blue Island (M) Bird: Flash
Munsell Island (M) Gorilla:  Yodel
Brown Island (F) Koala: Faith
Orange Island (F) Mouse: Flossie
Blue (M) Pig: Boris
Green (M) Bird: Admiral
Orange (M) Rhino: Spike
White & Brown (F) Gorilla: ???
Purple (M) Bear: Dozer
Orange Native (F) Chicken: Leigh
Brown (M) Bull: Chuck
Green (M) Alligator: Boots
Dark Blue Mustache (M) Goat: Iggy
Yellow (M) Tiger: Tybalt
Robot (M) Ostrich: Sprocket
Red (F) Kangaroo: Marcy
Brown (M) Eagle: Buzz
Grey (F) Cub: Olive
Pink (F) Sheep: Stella
White (F) Sheep: Cashmere
Light Brown (F) Dog: Bea
Brown Rabbit: Claude
Brown (M) Duck: Weber
Brown (M) Mouse: Chico
Peach (F) Chicken: Betty
Green (M) Chicken: Hank
Blue (M) Bull: Stu
Black & White (F) Cow: Belle
Grey (M) Robin Bird: Otis
Grey (M) Frog: Huck
Pink (F) Alligator: Liz
Pink (F) Anteater: Snooty
Lavender (F) Horse: Cleo
Orange & Freckles (M) Lion: Red
Blue (M) Rhino: Hornsby
Red Star (F) Ostrich: Rio
Light Orange (F) Kangaroo: Carrie
Grey Native (M) Eagle: Quetzal
Pink (F) Bear: Ursala
Purple (F) Hippo: Lulu
Brown (F) Elephant: Ellie
Brown (F) Dog: Maddie
Pink (F) Mouse: Candi
Purple (F) Pig: Sue E.
Light Blue (M) Goat: Sven
Grey (M) Koala: Gonzo
Peach & Green (M) Lion: Leopold
Pink & Magenta (F) Cub: Cupcake
Grey (M) Hippo: Rollo
Peach & Brown (F) Mouse: Penny
Dark Pink (M) Bull: Oxford
Blue (F) Cow: Bessie
White (F) Bird: Piper
Blue & Red (M) Bird: Twirp
Blue & Yellow (M) Bird: Ace
Green (F) Frog in Frog Shirt: Emerald
Dark Orange (M) Goat: Billy
Teal & White (F) Anteater: Zoe
Yellow & Blue (M) Lion: Aziz
Green (M) Cub: Murphy
Brown (F) Rhino: Tiara
Grey & Orange (F) Ostrich: Sandy
Pink (F) Hippo: Bitty
Golden (F) Koala: Huggy
Purple Star (M) Sheep: Woolio
Pink (F) Mouse: Carmen
Brown (M) Pig: Hambo
Lavender (M) Chicken: Hector
Purple (F) Cow: Petunia
Brown (F) Anteater: Nosegay
Brown DK (M) Gorilla: Louie
Grey (F) Kangaroo: Valise
Golden Spotted (F) Pig: Margaret
Carrot Orange (F) Cow: Carrot
Blue & Yellow (M) Sheep: Gen
Black & Grey (F) Squirrel: Natasha
Blue & White (M) Penguin: Nobuo
Red Conker (M) Squirrel: Kit
Brown Asian (M) Gorilla: Boyd
Pink & Peach (F) Hippo: Clara
Purple & Peach (M) Wolf: Tarou
Black & Yellow (M) Frog: Kakkun
Yellow Spotted (F) Rhino: Patricia
Grey (M) Duck: Fruity
Golden Island (F) Kangaroo: Koharu
Purple Island (F) Bird: Madam Rosa
White & Brown (F) Squirrel: Monpe
Yellow & White (M) Dog: Champagne
Blue (M) Cub: Aisle
Dark & Light Purple (M) Bird: Joe
Blue (M) Rabbit: Pusuke
Teal & White (M) Penguin: Analogue
Orange & Brown (M) Lion: Jubei
Grey & Peach (M) Bull: Verdun
Yellow & White (F) Anteater: Lulu
Light Green (F) Frog: Sunny
Brown & Orange (M) Cub: Poko
Salmon Pink (F) Dog: Magumi
Brown & Orange (M) Bear: Dyck
Green & White (F) Rhino: Petunia
White & Fruity (M) Bird: Jakoten
Peach and Grey (F) Wolf: Vanessa
Faded Grey (M) Penguin: Kamaboko
Red Tomato (F) Duck: Ketchup
Dark Earthy (M) Alligator: Pironkon
Peach & Pink (F) Cow: Isako
Brown & Peach (M) Dog: Masa
Peacock Colored (F) Ostrich: Julia


----------



## anothergc (May 7, 2013)

Here is all sheep.



Maybe have come back?


----------



## JLou (May 7, 2013)

Well I can't read its name, but the dog in the 6th row is super cute!  I've never seen that one before.


----------



## Punchyleaf (May 7, 2013)

Anothergc you're not exactly helping as those are in the game. The thread is about those who are *not* in the game.

I'm on my phone right now, but that black squirrel, isn't that Blair? Or was there a second black squirrel? And I recognize some, not others, a few of them I do miss and wish would've come to the game now


----------



## Jinglefruit (May 7, 2013)

Sprocket and Rollo. I loved those 2 on the GC. And there was such a lack of Ostrich and Hippos in WW and CF, there's no reason for them to be cut. -sadface-

Also the bottom line of e+ characters, I want the penguin, alligator and peacock. Never seen those before.

EDIT: Also, I agree with you on Stella, and Woolio. Both purple sheep used to live next to each other in one of my towns and I used to imagine them dating despite being like polar opposites. xP


----------



## Anna (May 7, 2013)

Sprocket, Sue E, Liz and Leigh are all in my gamecube town  I would love to see a lot of those animals return they are all very cute!


----------



## kakuloo (May 7, 2013)

I miss Tybalt.  I never understood why they removed him, he was the best looking tiger.  The new ones look...off...somehow.

I also liked Iggy.  =3  I'm a sucker for the animals with facial hair.  XD


----------



## Cevan (May 7, 2013)

I wish Champ had returned in New Leaf.

Edit: Well, I just remembered Champ is Porter, so it'd be impossible to have Champ as a villager since Porter operates the train in New Leaf.


----------



## Villager Fan (May 7, 2013)

We need more male rhinos >.<

GC Villagers: Emerald, Hornsby, Spike, Louie, Boris, Sue E., Bessie, Petunia, Chico, Bitty, Rollo, Nosegay, Ellie, Maddie, Liz, Boots, Murphy, Olive, June, Ursula, Cashmere, Weber, Stella, Carrie, Valise, Hector, Betty and Plucky.

E+ Villagers: Madame Rosa, Tarou, Gen, Lulu (Anteater), Pusuke, Margaret, Monpe, Masa, Dyck, Fruity, and Sunny.


----------



## Hey Listen! (May 7, 2013)

I wish Tarou would come back too


----------



## Peachk33n (May 7, 2013)

Notice how they never removed any cats? Just sayin  

Cats are obviously the best and the other villagers cant compare


----------



## Fjoora (May 7, 2013)

Hey said:


> I wish Tarou would come back too



Yeah, I believe he was the only Jock wolf.


----------



## Fjoora (May 7, 2013)

anothergc said:


> Here is all sheep.
> 
> View attachment 3579
> 
> Maybe have come back?



Hey, where do you get your villager images?


----------



## Jemjewel (May 7, 2013)

I miss Boris.


----------



## Pyon (May 7, 2013)

anothergc said:


> Here is all sheep.
> 
> View attachment 3579
> 
> Maybe have come back?


ムリー is adorable! I _need_ her to residate my town D:


----------



## Majora999 (May 7, 2013)

Jesirawr said:


> Hey, where do you get your villager images?



This.

Also dat... dat clown...

EDIT: Is it bad I'm glad Penny got removed? Her design isn't bad or anything but, after The Terrible Secret of Animal Crossing...


----------



## Dreamer (May 7, 2013)

Why are these villagers gone? They're all so cute!!!
There are SO many ugly villagers I'd love to replace with these guys. Ugh! 

What's the name of the orange bird in the bottom row? He/she looks like the Disney Orange Bird.


----------



## Yuki Nagato (May 7, 2013)

All of them!


----------



## Majora999 (May 7, 2013)

Oh and since I didn't properly respond to the topic itself.

I refer you to this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kIluxz34ZcI


----------



## Fjoora (May 7, 2013)

Peachk33n said:


> Notice how they never removed any cats? Just sayin
> 
> Cats are obviously the best and the other villagers cant compare



Actually, the Cat Meow is missing!


----------



## Fjoora (May 7, 2013)

Just so everyone knows, I added a list of every description and name of villagers in a spoiler box on the first post.
I rushed it, so I wouldn't be surprised if a few names or genders were mixed up.


----------



## Superpenguin (May 7, 2013)

All penguins, chickens, and eagles should return.


----------



## Kaijudomage (May 7, 2013)

Think I miss Spike the most, I seem to have a thing for Cranky villagers.....







Of all the Animal Crossing games that got released in NA, he only appears in the first.


----------



## Joey (May 7, 2013)

I wish the kangaroo in the second row came back, I don't know its name though.


----------



## nikkie23 (May 7, 2013)

I miss Chico...he was the best lazy little mouse and he never had problems with anyone or gossiped as much as the other villagers a had on GameCube ver. of animal crossing.


----------



## Fjoora (May 7, 2013)

Joey said:


> I wish the kangaroo in the second row came back, I don't know its name though.



Her name is Marcy.


----------



## Juicebox (May 7, 2013)

I always wanted Sven back because of his magnificent eyebrows.

But now that I've seen the tomato duck and the peacock, I really wish they were in-game. I also miss Bea and Carrie.


----------



## Peachk33n (May 7, 2013)

Jesirawr said:


> Actually, the Cat Meow is missing!



http://animalcrossing.wikia.com/wiki/Cat

Looks like some clown cat named peirre is also missing. Meow looks so weird though


----------



## Jinglefruit (May 7, 2013)

Actually isn't there also a Dog called Bow with the same green square face design as Meow who is missing?

EDIT: And now I've looked up Bow, there's also a pink Dog called Megumi as well from e+


----------



## Bulbadragon (May 7, 2013)

The one I always wanted in my town was only in e+. She was a duck called Ketchup...


----------



## Boccages (May 7, 2013)

OLIVE ! Please make her come back 



Move to 5:27 to see that cutie in action


----------



## laceydearie (May 7, 2013)

All of them of course! (Except cows/bulls..) But especially Tarou, he's adorable


----------



## ClosetBoo (May 7, 2013)

Claude was my absolute favorite in the original Animal Crossing when I was a kid, sadly missing since the gamecube


----------



## Officer Berri (May 7, 2013)

Quetzal I miss you so much come back to me. ;-;


----------



## Fjoora (May 7, 2013)

Jinglefruit said:


> Actually isn't there also a Dog called Bow with the same green square face design as Meow who is missing?
> 
> EDIT: And now I've looked up Bow, there's also a pink Dog called Megumi as well from e+



Megumi is near the end of the list.


----------



## Jinglefruit (May 7, 2013)

Jesirawr said:


> Megumi is near the end of the list.



You are right ma'am, I am blind. But Bow, Meow an Pierre are still missing. I might check for others tomorrow -already have a list of GC missing from ages back that'll be easy to check. And then maybe post an image of them if I get time.


----------



## Eirynfox (May 7, 2013)

Is there a better link to the pictures? For me the pictures of all the animals that are missing is sooo tiny that I can't see anything on it.


----------



## Eirynfox (May 7, 2013)

anothergc said:


> Here is all sheep.
> 
> View attachment 3579
> 
> Maybe have come back?



No Stella that I can see T_T oh well... Where did you get the pictures from? they are great!


----------



## Fjoora (May 7, 2013)

Eirynfox said:


> Is there a better link to the pictures? For me the pictures of all the animals that are missing is sooo tiny that I can't see anything on it.



If you click the very first link it should take you to photobucket.
The picture that appears on the post is not the one you want to look at.


----------



## keybug55 (May 7, 2013)

Paolo and Sproket are my favs


----------



## Sora (May 7, 2013)

Man I wish Julia was in new leaf. I would have loved her as a villager.


----------



## Fairydust (May 7, 2013)

I wish they could all return in NL. 

My favorite is Candi (pink mouse)


----------



## Fjoora (May 8, 2013)

Sora said:


> Man I wish Julia was in new leaf. I would have loved her as a villager.



Julia is really detailed for an E+ Animal.  I would have liked to see her return as well.


----------



## Cheri (May 9, 2013)

I want Cupcake to return!!!

I love Cupcake, she's my favorite villager!!!

Look at her: 


I want her to return!!!


----------



## Stupefiant (May 9, 2013)

Is there a reason they remove some animals? What's the reasoning behind this?


----------



## Juicebox (May 9, 2013)

Stupefiant said:


> Is there a reason they remove some animals? What's the reasoning behind this?



I think it's probably issues with space. They probably don't want to overcrowd the game with animals, so they remove some of them so that they can add new villagers with the old.

I have no idea what the selection process is though. They keep animals like Truffles who are widely disliked, but then they get rid of animals that are more popular like Quetzal. So I'm not actually sure what their selection process is.


----------



## oath2order (May 9, 2013)

Juicebox said:


> I think it's probably issues with space. They probably don't want to overcrowd the game with animals, so they remove some of them so that they can add new villagers with the old.
> 
> I have no idea what the selection process is though. They keep animals like Truffles who are widely disliked, but then they get rid of animals that are more popular like Quetzal. So I'm not actually sure what their selection process is.



Random number selection, most likely.


----------



## Stupefiant (May 9, 2013)

Juicebox said:


> I think it's probably issues with space. They probably don't want to overcrowd the game with animals, so they remove some of them so that they can add new villagers with the old.
> 
> I have no idea what the selection process is though. They keep animals like Truffles who are widely disliked, but then they get rid of animals that are more popular like Quetzal. So I'm not actually sure what their selection process is.



Space shouldn't be an issue in 2013, at least in my opinion. It's not like you can have all animals at once in your town, it would be nice to have all the animals that have ever existed in a future animal crossing, if space is still really an issue on the 3DS then it shouldn't be on a more powerful console like the Wii U, they would have no excuse replacing older animals with new ones.


----------



## Juicebox (May 9, 2013)

Stupefiant said:


> Space shouldn't be an issue in 2013, at least in my opinion. It's not like you can have all animals at once in your town, it would be nice to have all the animals that have ever existed in a future animal crossing, if space is still really an issue on the 3DS then it shouldn't be on a more powerful console like the Wii U, they would have no excuse replacing older animals with new ones.



Yeah, I think was just initially what happened. With Wild World, space was obviously an issue because DS carts aren't that strong. They probably kept it that way for New Leaf simply because they thought the old villagers wouldn't be familiar, and they would benefit more from making new villagers while keeping all the recent City Folk villagers.

I'm just speculating though. I'm just as stumped as you are, this is just what I'm guessing.


----------



## Stupefiant (May 9, 2013)

Juicebox said:


> Yeah, I think was just initially what happened. With Wild World, space was obviously an issue because DS carts aren't that strong. They probably kept it that way for New Leaf simply because they thought the old villagers wouldn't be familiar, and they would benefit more from making new villagers while keeping all the recent City Folk villagers.
> 
> I'm just speculating though. I'm just as stumped as you are, this is just what I'm guessing.



That would make sense. Maybe they could reinstate the older animals in the next Animal Crossing instead of creating new ones, I think it would make a lot of people happy, they will be new to people that didn't play the older Animal Crossing games and they will bring back good memories to the older players.


----------



## CantDeleteThisAccount (May 9, 2013)

A quick look at the image was all I needed to make me angry. (opinions ahead, lol) Almost ALL of those animals are sooo much cuter than the new characters they added for NL, which the majority I think are really, really ugly. They should of brought back some of them instead of adding those freaks.

http://i.imgur.com/FlWRSzV.jpg is a link of the pic that I edited. The ones with a black square are ones I am very sad to see that they got rid of, as I think they look awesome. Ones in a red square are ones which aren't my faves, but I would still be VERY happy to get in my town. Ones with a red slash are ones I wouldn't be too pleased with getting, and all of the others are ones that I really wouldn't mind getting. A large majority are unmarked, and I would probably  tolerate most of them. A couple are "meh-worthy", but I still don't hate them. (I'm just going by looks, but that's a big factor on if I like a character or not, lol)

I have to say a few things, though. In order of importance. 
Number one: There are THREE really cute kangaroos. WHY?!?! XD We need more of those, dang it! Was rather happy to see NL added some kangaroos, but still, they should of kept those ones. 
Number two: Is that a PEACOCK at the end? Out of all the characters to ditch, they freakin' chose a unique animal that is _barely _featured in the game? Ugg. 
Number three: Aww, Penny is no longer gonna be with us? She has a kinda plain design, but I think it's rather fun to get her because of her fanon evil side. 
Number four: those two squirrels I have marked are really adorable. The one looks like a ferret. 

Overall, I really think they chose awfully stupid ones to get rid of, considering all of the ugly characters that no one really likes that are still in (I think it's ok to have _some_ characters like that, but more and more now I think there are too many)


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 9, 2013)

I'll be honest, I haven't seen a majority of those animals before in any of my Animal Crossing adventures and the few that I recognize on the list I don't remember enough about to actually list their names. :/ I'm not terribly bummed out as I was going into the topic as I am now, I just hope they replaced them with meaningful animals then.


----------



## kittycate (May 20, 2013)

I forgot about some of these! I remember being good friends with Boots, so I would say him and Maddie, whom I love too! Also that squirrel that looks like a ferret with a brown mask, I've never seen that one before!


----------

